# why are cats sitting around in my garden



## scoobyroo (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, its 6pm and the stray cats are sitting in my garden again. 4 of them. 2 days ago it was another 4 but not all the same ones. My trap is near them but completely ignored. They are just sitting there.. no mating or mating calls, no pouncing on birds sitting nearby. Anyone have any idea why? There are some males, so I don't think its a colony. At nights I come out and shine a torch around and see between 2 and 4 sets of eyes. We have a dog, a puppy and we walk around the garden.. so its not like its an abandoned garden where they can be left in peace.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't know why. Are they feral? Strays? Do you have anything planted in your garden they might would like? What do you have in the trap?


----------



## scoobyroo (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi Kitty,
They are feral. No, there are no plants that would interest them and I see they dont take any interest.. except of course the Toms spraying some plants 
There is chicken and at other times Tuna. Sometimes both.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

We have feral cats come up here, either to mate with my female, or to eat their food. Is your dog inside? That's strange, that they'd have on interest in chicken, and/or tuna. Every cat loves them both. I have no idea why they'd be in your garden. We never had problems with ferals at our house, until we got a female cat.


----------



## scoobyroo (Dec 30, 2020)

I guess they are well fed as 2 different ladies leave out 2 piles of Kibble. Also, they have seen traps before and are a bit smart. The main puzzle for me is why they sit around together. I thought colonies are mostly female.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, cats are very smart. Once we trapped (on accident) a mean feral cat, with one eye, I think. Yes, I think it's mostly females, and their offspring, so you could be seeing the females semi-grown male kittens. Males don't usually live in colonies.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You can try making loud noises, like banging pots and pans, or yelling to scare them away. I'd think that since you walk your dog around the garden, he'd mark his territory, and the cats would smell it, and leave.


----------



## scoobyroo (Dec 30, 2020)

ok, thanks.


----------



## mojo_cat (Mar 9, 2021)

Sorry that I'm 2 months late but it could be because of the sunlight or dirt. Is it a well shaded or sunny sport because cats love them. My feral cat also likes to rool around in our old sandbox so they could like the dirt too.


----------

